# Rear mounted ladder chaffing through



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

On our Kontikik 669 08 model the ladder is wearing through where the plastic locking mechanism and locator are rubbing through the aluminium.
I first reported this on the first habitation check but did not push it as I thought it would get done as a warrantee repair, pictures were sent to Swift but no follow up, I then registered it on the second hab check and now I am told that it is out of warantee, I should have pushed it further at the time.
Swift though have said that the wear is my fault as I must have travelled with something pressing on it which is not the case, has any one else suffered the same damage or do not that many of us ever lower the ladder.
Originally the damage was just to the unlocked mounting but now the other side is showing signs of chaffing can I suggest others with the same ladders check theirs before your warantee runs out on the vans.


Tim


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tim

Tell me I haven't finally flipped!! :roll: 

I removed a duplicate of this post, and when I came back the other one had gone!!

Has Mr Alzheimer finally caught up with me, or did you delete it? :? 

Dave


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Dave after posting I hit the back button and realised it then resubmitted so I removed the duplicate must have been the same time as you removed the other sorry.
Could you put it back for me please, my iPad connection is not too hot today.
Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Already did Tim, or you wouldn't be able to see it and answer my post! :wink:

Think I'll have a glass of something soothing after that shock. 8O

Just for interest we have an unwritten rule in the Mods. If there are duplicates to deal with we always remove the last one(s) posted - i.e. the lowest down the list.

That way if two keen Mods (_aren't we all_! :roll: ) try to do what we just did, they only remove the one post.

Simple eh? 

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Think I'll have a glass of something soothing after that shock. 8O
> Just for interest we have an unwritten rule in the Mods. If there are duplicates to deal with we always remove the first one posted - i.e. the lowest down the list.
> Dave


Dave,

Think you have been on the sauce already, first one posted is the TOP one, one comes before two!

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hic!

Wash you shaying Peterter! Hic. 8O 

Spotted my deliberate mistake I see.

Just testing! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Will edit it now, and am tempted to edit the quote in your post as well so I look a bit less of a pillock! 8O  

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Dave I'm having one of those days.
I realised it had been deleted and went looking elsewhere and found your reply in my "your posts" section so didn't realise you had already put it back. I'm not that quick thinking.

Tim


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, that's sorted the chaffing ladder out 8O


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

EJB said:


> Well, that's sorted the chaffing ladder out 8O


I am amazed that no one else has the same problem as me but I think with this van we have just been unlucky.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's just a shame that even our hard working and very honourable mods get carried away 'off topic' occasionally :roll: 
Hopefully someone will pick your problem up :wink:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

*ladder lock wear*

What milage have you done, just looked at my ladder and see no obvious wear.

We have a Voyager, not sure if the ladder is the same. Also have a little extra weight on mine as I have fitted a stainless steel sheet over the rungs to stop anyone climbing on the roof.

Is it where the plastic bracket clips around the side of the ladder?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EJB said:


> It's just a shame that even our hard working and very honourable mods get carried away 'off topic' occasionally :roll:
> Hopefully someone will pick your problem up :wink:


OK. Guilty as charged. 

But how does that prevent anyone from answering the Original Post . . . especially since a good many members never read any further down the thread anyway, and just dive in with the same answer that has already been repeated umpteen times. :roll: :roll:

Like your equally off topic posts ( :!: ) and this one, at least they bump the thread so it's more likely to be seen and answered.

Off to get a length of barbed wire for the self flagellation! :roll:

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Video please Dave {offtopic}


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

But....but.....my post was a very subtle 'bump'.......honest :wink:


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Back on topic we have covered about 13000 I think not much more without going to the van to check. The ladder originally only showed signs of wear on the non locking side but now where the locking bracket fits is showing quite a lot of wear.

I have never carried anything on the ladder or rested anything against it at any time so Swift are wrong in that assumption but as it is now too late apparently anyway I have posted this just to get others to keep an eye on thiers, I am thinking of taking off the lower section until time to sell as I dont use the ladder anyway.

Tim


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

As a preventative measure, or to minimise further deterioration you could put a bit of 3M paint protection film on the paintwork getting abused.
Originally developed as protection on the leading edge of helicopter rotors, its just like thick cling film, is fairly easily applied and once you start thinking there are lots of places you could put it (under door locks to stop keys scratching, on plastic near side windows to stop hedges scratching, headlights etc etc). It also seems to block UV.

I've bought from

http://www.lamin-x.co.uk/shop/paintprotection.htm

lots of times, the 12"*5' sheet is best value to cut up, or just actually put as chip protection on the bonnet. Their US distributors will supply in multiples of 5' if your bonnet is wider than that.

Its on Ebay too. Use lots of lubricant as the instructions will suggest, and remember it will stretch a bit on contours!

Good stuff!


----------

